# Yet another what camera to buy thread



## Bear2123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Removed


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I'm assuming you guys already have lens to work with. From what I've heard, the D3000 was never that great of a camera, but it works. So basically you definitely have lots of choices, pretty much everything is an upgrade. You can consider buying used from a reputable company such as Adorama, KEH, etc.

The D90 you mentioned is a very good camera, it's a pretty good upgrade, newer sensor, more manual controls. Another good option would be a D300/D300s, get the D300 to save some money if you buy used. The D7000 would be at the top of your budget for buying body only.

By the way, what lens are you currently using?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2012)

D7000 maybe? Seems like it's got a good feature set at a fair price.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 27, 2012)

Upgrade under $1000 is mostly going to be a lateral move. I'd second the D7000. It's really the only option for UPgrade instead of just updated/lateral.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2012)

Bear2123 said:


> I'm sure these threads pop up all the time now, since everyone is getting into Photography.   Unfortunately with all the brands/models out there they get overwhelming extremely fast.   My wife has been in photography for about a year now and business is really booming.  However, we're looking to upgrade *our D3000*.  We bought this from sears and it was a return and we got it for pretty cheap.   It's served it's purpose and it's a great camera, we're just looking for something a little better now.    I've seen cameras with the HD video option, which is not something we're interested in.   The D90 looks amazing, but not really sure if it works for what she's doing.
> 
> Mainly *she does wedding's*, newborns, and just general outdoor family/single pictures.  I can give more information if needed, but thats all i can think of right now.   Budget would probably be about $1000, less is better though.


----------



## vgarg59 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all! Am in the same dilemma as to which one to buy? I just do casual photography on Travels and Tours, with occasional family photos. DSLRs are not for me. Looking for a new Camera? I have a Nikon Coolpix P500. Wan't to upgrade to Nikon P510 or Canon HS50SX (the new one). Can't decide.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

congrats on business being booming! what lenses do you use with your D3000 for weddings?  what flashes do you use? do you do much off camera flash? if you haven't messed with off camera flash much , it is wonderful for lighting control of group shots. (or any portrait type shot really)
for weddings, we use sb700's on stands with either shoot through umbrellas or reflectors, but iv'e been thinking of picking up a sb900 or 910.
(heard the 900's had overheating issues) the D90 would be fine for weddings, but if you going to spend $1000, i would get a used D300s. second choice would be a D7000.


----------



## Bear2123 (Oct 27, 2012)

The only lens we use is the Nikkor 18-55.    We bought this on a whim and the business really boomed so now we're wanting to get full into it.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

Bear2123 said:
			
		

> The only lens we use is the Nikkor 18-55.    We bought this on a whim and the business really boomed so now we're wanting to get full into it.



Full into it means a LOT of equipment.  We did our first wedding with two bodies, fixed aperture zooms, a few primes,  3 flashes with stands and diffusers, and a whole lot of other misc gear.  Plus a business license,  tax ID,  and liability insurance,  which is all more important than your gear. Make sure you do your homework before deciding this is an easy career choice,  because it isnt.  Especially weddings. If your going to do it,  do it right.  Its no less than your clients deserve.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 27, 2012)

Bear2123 said:


> The only lens we use is the Nikkor 18-55.    We bought this on a whim and the business really boomed so now we're wanting to get full into it.


If business has really boomed, it should pay for the appropriate camera gear-which is a WHOLE LOT MORE than a D7000 and an 18-55 crap kit lens


----------



## Rwsphotos (Oct 27, 2012)

Bear2123 said:
			
		

> The only lens we use is the Nikkor 18-55.    We bought this on a whim and the business really boomed so now we're wanting to get full into it.



You bought it on a whim so I'm guessing you started your business on a whim.  Weddings are not an on a whim deal and if business is indeed booming you most definitely need more than a camera upgrade to do this right.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

Bear2123 said:
			
		

> The only lens we use is the Nikkor 18-55.    We bought this on a whim and the business really boomed so now we're wanting to get full into it.



Post a few pics you shot for clients and it will give us a better idea of what you need. It's hard to give equipment advice not knowing your photographic skill level.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2012)

Everything is relative...today's D7000 is a much,much better imager than a $5,000 Nikon D1 or Canon 1D was back in the early 2000's...


----------



## Bear2123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Removed


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2012)

OP:  You need to be clear on something.  Many of our members take wedding photography very seriously.  Unlike almost every other type of journalism shooting, weddings are the one type where there are NO do-overs and if you make a mistake, you can't un-do it and almost no where else in the industry does our work take such an emotional toll when it's not done well.  More weddings have been ruined by "I just bought my DSLR at Best Buy last week and put up my Facebook Page yesterday" "photographers" than almost anything else.  I am not a full-time wedding shooter, in fact, I generally only take them on when I can't avoid it, BUT when I do, I will have between $10 and 15K worth of gear with me. Did I menion, wedding photography is serious business?

All of that aside, looking at your FB page, it's not a bad start.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Oct 27, 2012)

As I said Weddings are not an on the whim type thing. I walk out of the house with more in lenses than your budget amount. Then there are the two bodies that I carry one being a D90 which will preform just fine for weddings provided your wife knows her camera as well as it looks like on your Fb page.  Then there is the three hit shoe flashes and tripod and long long list of other accessories. As Tired iron said weddings are one of the few shooting events that are taken seriously and can not be reshot.  Personally I would spend the money on flashes and some of the other essentials first than put the money aside and  upgrade your body.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 28, 2012)

For that $1000 budget,  i would get a used sb600, used 50mm 1.8, softbox diffuser, used third party 17-50 f/2.8, extra batteries and memory cards, and a good tripod if you dont already have one.  For weddings,  those things will do you far better than just a new body.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Oct 28, 2012)

I see you are in Uhrichsville ( I'm right up the street in Midvale) another option might be renting equipment. If you can drive to Kent there is a place called Campus Camera Authorized Professional Photography Dealer &#8211; Campus Camera & Imaging &#8211; Kent, Ohio They sell used stuff plus offer rentals. I have a pair of Flashpoint 320's I might be willing to lend out, they were given to me as a gift and I never use them Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK I shoot Motocross exclusively and have little use for studio strobes.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

Bear2123 said:


> I never said we were pro's that had all the accessories to go with it.  My wife saw a decent camera and wanted to get it and try out some photography.  She started by doing family and friends and it came to the point that alot of people started to inquiry about pictures.   I came here because i don't know anything about a camera.  Like i said we bought this one on a whim, not clue about the lens or anything.  As for pictures she uses a facebook site.   http://www.facebook.com/DayAfterTomorrowPhotography
> 
> Not saying she's the best or anything near, but she's definitely improved from the first few sessions.



Is there a reason why you are sharing her facebook page here? Serious question... not snark. I promise


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 28, 2012)

Given your budget, I'd probably go used D90 and pair that with a used 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor AF.  Then I'd also put a used 35mm f/1.8 AF-S on the D3000 and use it for less formal shots and groups.  Finally buy a third party speedlight and some cowboy studios pocket wizards, a cheap speedlight softbox and a monopod. Depending on how good of deals you can find this setup on, that would put you right at $1000, maybe slightly over.  But given your wife's talents from her facebook page, would likely make a world of difference.  She has done pretty well given her equipment, and even this very basic setup would open up whole different worlds for her

Basically work it like this: Single portraits have the The D90, the 50mm and have an assistant hold the speedlight with the softbox attached to a monopod, have the speedlight above their head at about 45 degrees.  Group portraits, swap out the 50mm for the 35mm same camera and speedlight stofbox, but have the softbox straight behind you or only very slightly off centered.  

For the ceremony candids, have the 50mm attached to the D90 (since it has an internal focus motor, which I don't believe the D3000 does).  Have the 35mm attached to the D3000.  (also have the 18-55mm with you in the bag as a backup, but leave it there unless you really need it).  Use the D90/50mm for clower up on the face captures, and use the D3000/35mm combo for the more 'capturing the whole event' type photos

The D90 will allow you much better low light shots and much greater control over your camera.  THe 50mm f/1.8 will drastically improve your formal portraits (50mm on a crop frame such as the D90 is a good portrait length, I prefer 60mm on a crop, but 50mm is close enough and offers more options, the only really good 60mm low f stop I know of off the top of my head is the Tamron 60mm f/2 macro/portait hybrid, which is a fantastic lens, but is hard to find used).   The 35mm will allow you to take wider shots with less available light, if you can't use flash for the shot (many ceremonies don't allow flash).


----------



## Rwsphotos (Oct 28, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> Post a few pics you shot for clients and it will give us a better idea of what you need. It's hard to give equipment advice not knowing your photographic skill level.



Mleek... Pixmedic asked for examples to help guide the op in the right direction. Guess he figured her Facebook link was better.  :-s


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2012)

I wonder if she has valid, properly executed model releases from all the people in those photos that likely require a model release be on file for use advertising/promoting - Day After Tomorrow Photography?

Her Facebook page is promoting her photography business, which is much different from a legal perspective, than just posting the photos to a personal website.

If you haven't already, you might consider spending at least part of the $1000 on things that ensure you and your wife don't wind up in court losing your shirts. Things like business liability insurance, sound legal and accounting advice for the production of actionable paperwork, making sure the business is legal in your town and state, paying the applicable Ohio sales and use taxes, etc. http://www.ohiosbdc.org/DocumentMaster.aspx?doc=2462

Welcome to the Ohio Department of Taxation


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 28, 2012)

Booming business doesn't buy as much as it used to anymore.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

At $50 a session she's losing her ass and doesn't even know it. Of course, if you're not legal and paying insurance, sales tax and all overhead? she's probably thinking she's doing great! 
It COSTS me in cold hard cash more than $50 for me to shoot with my point and shoot camera, let alone any professional gear.


----------



## orljustin (Oct 28, 2012)

Your 'clients' are getting what they paid for. Those examples on that page are pretty bad. No sense of lighting or any skill demonstrating lighting. And composition is merely average.  Typical eye level wide angle snaps.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is just another typical "I can be a photographer" story where buying the absolute basic gear is all that was thought required to do the job.  Looking for an upgrade with a $1000 to go towards making the business better.  It's not a business, it's a hobbist trying to make enough money to justify calling herself a professional photographer.  To be fair if this person had a real understanding of photography, with skills and experience, the gear wouldn't be so much of an issue, however this is not the case.  I have to wonder what "booming business" really means in the context of bottom line income.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 28, 2012)

I had to be fair and looked at the facebook business, went though quite a few of the photos and aside from some real basic photographic mistakes, I stick by what I said in my previous post.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> I wonder if she has valid, properly executed model releases from all the people in those photos that likely require a model release be on file for use advertising/promoting - Day After Tomorrow Photography?
> 
> Her Facebook page is promoting her photography business, which is much different from a legal perspective, than just posting the photos to a personal website.
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP Ohio makes things complicated just to start! On the flip side that document is awesome help!


----------



## orljustin (Oct 28, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> This is just another typical "I can be a photographer" story where buying the absolute basic gear is all that was thought required to do the job.  Looking for an upgrade with a $1000 to go towards making the business better.  It's not a business, it's a hobbist trying to make enough money to justify calling herself a professional photographer.  To be fair if this person had a real understanding of photography, with skills and experience, the gear wouldn't be so much of an issue, however this is not the case.  I have to wonder what "booming business" really means in the context of bottom line income.



Booming = almost more free 'clients' than they can handle.


----------

